# Horse as a herd guardian



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of a horse being a good herd guardian?? I am curious because my 4yr old mare is a very good guardian. Almost to good. I have watched her kill a dog that went after her herd, shoo the kids away from the edge of the fence (we have electric), she helps keep the does from coming back out when we are trying to put one up, and she has even went after a person who didn't belong in the pasture. The kids weren't supposed to be in the pasture and my contractor went to get an escapee to put him up and my mare went after him. When I got home and took him in the pasture to introduce them she was fine. Maybe its just because my mare is crazy who knows. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If she gets along with the goats then I'd say she's done a very good job as a "guardian"

My sister had a mare (QH/Arab) that was used as a barrel racer/cutter in her younger years and she was kept with a herd of beef cattle....come spring when new calves were on the ground Candi would "babysit" while the cows went to pasture, keeping track of the calves and would herd them to the barn when there were any threats.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Sounds like she makes a great guardian. My pony mare shares pasture with goats during the day, and she's been seen chasing dogs out of the pasture...but not THE livestock guardian dog that lives on the property, she ignores him. Funny stuff!


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

To be honest - sounds like she might be a liability - what if a child went inot your pasture by accident and your mare went after them.

I would worry about that.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

My horse was fine with them for months, then just snapped and started hurting them. Killed my little lamb Dobbie. :sigh: I couldn't get him rehomed fast enough. The goats are much happier now. We are just waiting for Grumpy to grow up (gr. pry.) then he'll be in charge.  

Gina


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

Trace said:


> what if a child went inot your pasture by accident and your mare went after them.


Luckly we live in the middle of nowhere so we don't just have random kids going to the fence line and she is great with kids. Its the adults I have to worry about and only till I introduce them. Any "baby" two or four legged has to be protected in her eyes.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I have 4 horses and hope when I get my sheep and goats they will accept the new pasture mates!

Our gelding has chased off bears, he loves his mares! My 4 year old filly will chase any and all dogs out of the pasture. 

So, as far as protecting the herd, my horses are top notch!


----------



## 2horses (Jun 28, 2010)

My gelding will run to the gate and nicker his head off if they spot something funny. My mare will run to check it out. She's chased off dogs and deer. He's let us know when the high school kids are goofing off at the back of our property (they built a new high school across the tree line at the back of our 7 acres. nice.).


----------

